# 75 Gallon Journal



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

*75 Gallon Journal...Iwagumi journey*

All the supplies are in. Here is what is going on so far:

75 Gallon Marineland Perfecto from the BA midnight madness sale.
3 X 54W -T5H0 Catalina light
Rena Xp3 - with matrix.
Hydor 300 In-line Heater
CO2 DIY -NADS regulator, parker solenoid, and needle valve from JL aquatics, simgo I believe?JBJ knockoff bubble, ADA drop checker, s8 spiro diffuser
90 pounds of Flourite

latest pics as of jul 6 HC Cuba, e.tennellus, riccia, glosso, Lilaeopsis brasiliensis(Brazilian Micro Sword). The tank is now full.
3 Blue turquiose Discus
45-50 harlequin rasboras 
21 oto's
7 cardinia japonica
50+ RCS


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Good start!

What CO2 tank you are going to use?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Good start!
> 
> What CO2 tank you are going to use?


I think Norwood I would rather own a tank, then rent. Any suggestions, I'm assuming prices are pretty standard.

Just got my tax rebate too, so I definitely will adding that to my tank fund and getting this tank up off the floor this week! Not sure if the Girlfriend will be pleased, but meh life goes on.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I know nothing about pressured CO2. I'm sorry  I'm just asking.

I see you have a great-looking regulator with two displays. Such things are quite pricey. I'm wounder what is a different between your item and something like
Single Gauge CO2 Regulator PSI for Fish Aquararium
or even with ALUMINUM PRECISE CO2 REGULATOR (1to1 L ) aquarium plan

The price different is quite huge. Will that cheap stuff from eBay work for aquariums and canadian co2 tanks?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

I got the regulator for 36 bucks delivered off ebay, its a beer dispensing one, but will do what I need. Using regulators from different continents may run some problems, because things are not threaded the same way everywhere. and that second needle valve id check around and see if anybody using anything from that store, I usually don't use things unless I feel they are credible.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Russgro said:


> I got the regulator for 36 bucks delivered off ebay, its a beer dispensing one, but will do what I need. Using regulators from different continents may run some problems, because things are not threaded the same way everywhere. and that second needle valve id check around and see if anybody using anything from that store, I usually don't use things unless I feel they are credible.


It's a very good price. It's good that you manage to use non-aquarium equipment. It's usually cheaper 

Thank you for advices. I will investigate how pressure co2 works and what I need before buying something. 
One more question, how big in size CO2 tanks usually are? I'm afraid to have a big ugly container in my living room.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

read darkblade48's article.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271

very helpful.

You can get co2 tanks anywhere from ounces to 20 or more pounds.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Russgro said:


> read darkblade48's article.
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271
> 
> ...


Thank you. The article is really good!


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Well today I filled the tank, stand is level, no leaks. Time to rinse Flourite, play with the rockscape and wait for my HC. Can't wait to plant, I will grow a few plants emmersed for the first little while my HC roots.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Things are moving now got some HC from jimmyjam and TNT aquatics out of Edmonton also with the rosefolia. Not sure if im cool with the rocks I have(not pictured,except one), but I must say they all look better wet, that's for sure. I also would like a couple pieces of wood just haven't found any skinny branches that move me yet.

anyways till the next time.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Got my Hydor 300w external heater today! Still waiting for my stuff from aquatic magic. plus i took a couple more pics of the HC growing.

till next time.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

How long do you think you will let it grow?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Dis said:


> How long do you think you will let it grow?


Probably 4 weeks.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Thought I would add of pic of my 10G.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Bought some stone today. 


Not getting that package it can't be found.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

There are great stones.
How do they called? Where did you get them?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Seiryu/Ryuoh Stone.

Some guy in Cali. Cheaper than ADA but still pricey. I wasn't gonna do an Iwagumi, but now I think I may.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got my bubble counter and drop checker! Co2 is ready to go, just need head over to Norwood's and get me a bottle.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Russgro said:


> Seiryu/Ryuoh Stone.
> 
> Some guy in Cali. Cheaper than ADA but still pricey. I wasn't gonna do an Iwagumi, but now I think I may.


I'm sorry for being ignorant, but what _Cali _is?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I'm sorry for being ignorant, but what _Cali _is?


No worries, Cali = California. He can be found on The Planted Tank forum under the name Boink.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

When you ordered your lights from catalina what bulbs did you ask for?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Dis said:


> When you ordered your lights from catalina what bulbs did you ask for?


I have 2-6500K and 1-10000K. I also bought a Geisemann 48" T5 Midday 6000K Bulb and switched out one of the Catalina 6500k.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Russgro said:


> ...I also bought a Geisemann 48" T5 Midday 6000K Bulb...


If you don't mind sharing, where abouts did you purchase the Geisemann bulb? I'm interested in pickup at least one up to compare with 2 other brands. I'm in Brampton, often in the Miss/Oak area - hoping it's not too far away.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Fishies said:


> If you don't mind sharing, where abouts did you purchase the Geisemann bulb? I'm interested in pickup at least one up to compare with 2 other brands. I'm in Brampton, often in the Miss/Oak area - hoping it's not too far away.


I actually bought it online. www.jlaquatics.com


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Got my rocks, but I need to get some more substrate, need more of a slope.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

more rocks coming hopefully have this tank running by middle of next week.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

New hardscape, will be filling up this tank up sometime this week.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

trying another look..


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sorry for asking a question that is impossible to answer, but *where is your focal point*?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Could you accept some suggestions?








I would remove that rock that in the middle and change or move down another rocks on the left. It should be in two times lover. Look at the picture attached.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

i just rearranged check this one.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

another just a little more different.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's better now.
That 'almost central' rock has a little different surface. I would move it to make it like a background for a FP stone. This "central" rock should be barely visible, but should increase 'visual weight ' of a main stone. Then I would move all left rock group to center a little.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

something a lil different, I think it will come together more once I mound and slope some more substrate.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

What kind of rocks are those? where did you get them?

think you maybe using too many rocks and what about having them all pointing in one direction?

Also what about a slope front to back making the back higher?

I would like to see what the back of the tank would look like painted light blue at the bottom and gradually feathered into white like clouds at the top of the tank.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Your patience in setting up this tank is refreshing =)


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

TBemba said:


> What kind of rocks are those? where did you get them?
> 
> think you maybe using too many rocks and what about having them all pointing in one direction?
> 
> ...


go back back pg.2. Igor already asked.

I don't think there is too many rocks. I also tried having them all go in one direction it didn't do it for me.

There is going to be more slope once I'm satisfied with final rock placement.

The idea of having white in the background isn't all that appealing to me, but its a project my girlfriend would definitely enjoy. I'm also not that keen on painting the tank. Possibly do something on paper and seal it so it doesn't run.

Thanks Chris, I think the final product will be worth my patience.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Just finished up my co2 setup. Tank from norwood, NADS regulator, Parker solenoid(which I'm going to remove and just run a constant 20 ppm as they advise you to do with PPS-Pro),needle valve, jbj bubble counter, a separate check valve, and spiro diffuser.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

are all those rocks just from one seller? Wondering how much they cost you including the shipping...


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Russgro said:


> Just finished up my co2 setup. Tank from norwood, NADS regulator, Parker solenoid(which I'm going to remove and just run a constant 20 ppm as they advise you to do with PPS-Pro),needle valve, jbj bubble counter, a separate check valve, and spiro diffuser.


how did you hook up your solenoid so it wouldn't catch a fire or what not?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> how did you hook up your solenoid so it wouldn't catch a fire or what not?


catch fire? its hooked up with a replacement power cord and two female spade connectors, bought from home depot


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

loooking good !!! cant wait to see the updates


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Russgro said:


> catch fire? its hooked up with a replacement power cord and two female spade connectors, bought from home depot


Maybe I'm just prone to err on the side of safety, but for <$10 (IIRC) you can pick up a DIN43650 (11 x14.5 mm) connector to properly terminate the wires and allow you create a watertight seal that set-screws into the solenoid so it can't be tugged off by accident - leaving exposed 120v connections around your 75Gs (+?) of water.

Wainbee in Mississauga have them, check on a KB132000B9 here: http://www.wainbee.com/prod_elecConnectors.asp. I think you can also pick them up from Sempress.

NOTE: Be sure you validate the above before you buy if you do - I don't have invoices with P/N or anything in front of me so...


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Its grounded if it gets wet it trips the receptacle. No children in the house the cord isn't getting pulled by anyone. Thanks for your concern.



Mr Fishies said:


> Maybe I'm just prone to err on the side of safety, but for <$10 (IIRC) you can pick up a DIN43650 (11 x14.5 mm) connector to properly terminate the wires and allow you create a watertight seal that set-screws into the solenoid so it can't be tugged off by accident - leaving exposed 120v connections around your 75Gs (+?) of water.
> 
> Wainbee in Mississauga have them, check on a KB132000B9 here: http://www.wainbee.com/prod_elecConnectors.asp. I think you can also pick them up from Sempress.
> 
> NOTE: Be sure you validate the above before you buy if you do - I don't have invoices with P/N or anything in front of me so...


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Russgro said:


> No children in the house the cord isn't getting pulled by anyone.


I thought adults were subject to the laws of physics and electrocution same as children? <wakka, wakka>


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

You would have to pull real hard, the co2 tank would fall over before the spade connectors came off


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok, well its up running and planted. Will add my Lily pipes shortly, and a background 
HC Cuba, E.Tennellus, Riccia rocks, Glosso and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis{Brazilian Micro Sword).


It has lots of growing to do yet. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

I got my first round of fish and shrimp, still undecided for my second schoal.


15 harlequin rasboras, want 40 to 50
3 otos, want 6-10
4 rcs
3 amano shrimp


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Just added another 15 Harlequin Rasboras, will add more pics later.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

So I have added quite a bit of life to the tank now.

45-50 Harlequin Rasboras
9 Oto'
50+ Red Cherry Shrimp

Its not the best of pics. But ill take a better one next week after the water change.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow that looks great!!! Im really liking those micro fish too...


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

They are quite fun, i crush snails from the tank for them they go nuts.  I couldn't help it went out and bought another 6 oto's today.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Bought 3 blue turquoise discus last night. Will take pics later. Next to get 3 blue wild discus and then I will be done stocking this tank.


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok well here are some pics. I had to re-tie the riccia. I have a bunch of berried shrimp as well, atleast four. Thanks for looking.

3 Blue turquiose Discus
45-50 harlequin rasboras
21 oto's
7 cardinia japonica
50+ RCS


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

holy crap

thats a lot of otos

do you know what species they are?


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

arinsi said:


> holy crap
> 
> thats a lot of otos
> 
> do you know what species they are?


No, I am not sure, but they are just from BA's.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice tank!

The person at BA NY thought I was crazy buying 8 otos....

You have 21!!!! That is amazing


----------



## Russgro (Apr 14, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> Nice tank!
> 
> The person at BA NY thought I was crazy buying 8 otos....
> 
> You have 21!!!! That is amazing


Why did they think you were crazy? I bought 6 for $12 a couple times, plus I had 3 from before. What can i say, "I am a sucker for these suckers".


----------

